# Combien de temps doit-on attendre l'iPad?



## b.lex (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

j'ai commandé aujourd'hui un iPad 16 Go Wifi à la Fnac de Nice, on m'a demandé un acompte de 25 euros et mis sur liste d'attente. J'ai demandé le délais mais les deux vendeurs n'ont su me répondre précisément. Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu'un connait les délais que je pourrais rencontrer. 

Merci d'avance.

Lex


----------



## chafpa (2 Juin 2010)

Comme il s'est vendu plus vite que les petits pains, je crois que nous allons attendre qulques (petites ?) semaines


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Juin 2010)

Ba en fait, la fnac et tous les autres revendeurs savent pas les stocks que Apple va leur envoyer, moi je suis allé dans un iclg, et le vendeur a été très déçu par le peu d'ipad qu'il a eu


----------



## b.lex (4 Juin 2010)

Voila on vient de me confirmer que mon iPad vient d'arriver, seulement 2 jours d'attente. La pénurie est très bien gérée par Apple. XD


----------



## bubz (5 Juin 2010)

:hein: :hein: T'as bien de la chance toi...
 Le 2...comme toi...commande en ligne du miens (pour info 10mn avant, il n'y en avait pas de dispo sur le site en ligne de la FNAC, et bam, à un moment dans l'apres midi, je rafraichis la page, et là, dispo, cool). Ni une ni deux, j'appel directement un vendeur FNAC par téléphone pour accelerer la saisi de ma commande, afin qu'il ne me file pas sous le nez, là, nikel, le vendeur me confirme que le produit est dispo, etc, procédure de paiement et validation ma commande, je reçois le mail de confirmation, super content...
Le produit était sensé arriver chez moi aujourd'hui, et hier, wahhouu super (ironie inside), mail de la FNAC, "suite à une erreur logistique, blablabla, l'expédition de votre commande doit etre décaler, blablabla, nous nous excusons, blablabla, nous comprenons votre deception, c'est pourquoi nous vous adressons un cheque cadeau par mail de X euros" (compensation, à 4euros près, correspond au prix de la livraison express que j'avais choisis hein )...
Résultat des courses, je rappel ce matin pour avoir des précisions, et là, stupeur, mon Ipad n'etait pas dispo en fait, erreur informatique, et je dois attendre la prochaine livraison de stock chez eux, j'ai vraiment la rage...j'peux tres bien me retrouver à attendre 2 semaines...bon vous me direz, c'est partout pareil apparemment...

Alors quand je vois que tu as commandé le tiens le 2 et qu'il est arrivé à ta FNAC en 2 jours, je ne comprend vraiment rien...ils auraient au moins dues recevoir le stock du site en même temps que ceux qu'ils livrent dans les magasins pour pouvoir les expédier...et toujours rien aujourd'hui, très limite je trouve...

voilà, c'est dit, désolé pour le HS


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai commandé le mien hier sur le site de la Fnac avec livraison à domicile, délai annoncé 4 à 12 jours. Ce matin, mail de la Fnac "votre commande est en expédition"...je suis heureux mais à la lecture de ton post je vais attendre un peu avant de m'exciter en attendant le mien. Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## bubz (5 Juin 2010)

Bien écoute, tout dépend sûrement aussi du modéle commandé aussi j'imagine...

Toujours rien pour moi hormis un 3 eme mail ce matin m'indiquant le retard de leur approvisionnement donc de ma livraison, statut toujours "en préparation" de ma commande.

J'croise les doigts pour toi et pour que ça ne mette pas 10 jours non plus pour moi...


----------



## Macbookair2009 (5 Juin 2010)

Je recois la mienne mardi


----------



## tsubiro (6 Juin 2010)

Salut , 

si des gens ont des infos pour les délais de dispo au saturn de Domus je suis preneur! 

J'ai commandé un 64go + 3G pour remplacer mon 32 go+wifi (us) que je vends d'ailleurs.


----------



## bugman (6 Juin 2010)

A la Fnac ma commande a mis deux jours pour arriver aussi, tu n'as visiblement pas de bol bubz !

Cela doit être dû aussi au modèle choisi, les stocks ont l'air tendus comme des strings, sur le site. Après commande du mien (en pleine nuit), le stock était épuisé le lendemain matin.

Courage !


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

et si on commande sur l'app store en ce moment on attend combien de temps en moyenne ?  sachant que c'est marqué "livraison juin" ?


----------



## regsam (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver un iPad 32Go Wifi+3G pour remplacer mon 16 Go Wifi que je mets en vente ( il est en excellent état. Me contacter par message personnel )
L'Apple Store du Louvre, la Fnac, Darty et Krystena étaient tous en rupture de stock et seul ICLG en possédait un qui était le dernier disponible, que j'ai pu acheter une demi heure plus tard.


----------



## bubz (6 Juin 2010)

*@Bugman*, merci  oui effectivement, vraiment la poisse pour le coup...

J'espère grandement qu'ils recoivent du stock en début de semaine et que ça arrive dans la foulée chez moi...j'en peux plus d'attendre...

*@corrs78*, personne n'a d'infos concernant le délai de l'appstore, un peu comme pour la FNAC, ça peut prendre quelques jours comme 3/4 semaines, rien ne permet à quiconque de s'avancer sur le délai malheureusement...

wait and see comme on dit (j'suis dans le même cas avec la fnac)


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

ok, merci pour l'info...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Hello ! Pour ceux sur Mulhouse, la FNAC n'a que du WiFi, et encore&#8230;
Saturn n'en aura pas (ils n'ont pas joué le jeu de la présentation qu'Apple a demandé) et BeMac en a quelques unes: du WiFi et un 64Go 3G/WiFi.

Mon iPad devrait être dispo chez eux (commandée vendredi) dès lundi. W&S !


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2010)

si j'ai un element dans ma commande qui a un delai de livraison estimé à 4-6 semaines, cela veut il dire que mon ipad ne sera pas livré avant ?

ou ils expédient les commandes séparément ?

j'ai remarque qu'après avoir commandé, le délais estimé pour le connecteur SD.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

C'est rare qu'ils ne mettent pas tout en même temps. Je me souviens d'une commande d'un iMac dans laquelle j'avais voulu un accessoire (je ne sais plus lequel) qui était alors en délai d'expédition de 2 à 3 semaines, j'avais dû attendre que cet élément soit dispo pour voir mon Mac être expédié&#8230;

En général, on attend que tout soit prêt. Donc je te dirais que tu n'auras ton iPad que dans 4-6 semaines&#8230;
Tu aurais dû commander les deux bidules séparément (OK, tu rajoutes peut être les frais de ports, mais bon&#8230.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2010)

Y avait eu un article sur MacG je crois, disant que les revendeurs faisaient un peu une sale gueule, parce qu'Apple privilégie dans l'ordre : son magasin en ligne, ses magasins Apple, les revendeurs Apple Premium Reseller, les revendeurs normaux.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'ai commandé le mien hier sur le site de la Fnac avec livraison à domicile, délai annoncé 4 à 12 jours. Ce matin, mail de la Fnac "votre commande est en expédition"...je suis heureux mais à la lecture de ton post je vais attendre un peu avant de m'exciter en attendant le mien. Je vous tiens au courant.



Des nouvelles ce matin, j'ai eu un conseiller Fnac au tel. colis bien partie, il devrait arriver début de cette semaine. :rateau:


----------



## bubz (7 Juin 2010)

pffff toujours pas de changement pour moi...

pour info, c'est quel modèle que tu as commandé ??


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2010)

bubz a dit:


> pffff toujours pas de changement pour moi...
> 
> pour info, c'est quel modèle que tu as commandé ??



Le 32 Go wifi.


----------



## pac1404 (7 Juin 2010)

Ai commandé un 2ème wifi 16gb (pour mon voisin) vendredi et le délai est de 1 mois soit le 7 juillet.


----------



## bubz (7 Juin 2010)

commandé où ??


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

32Go WiFi non commandé, pris à la volée dans un APR cet après-midi&#8230;

Oups, pardon, j'ai cru qu'on parlait de ceux qui n'ont pas attendu ! 
Allez, courage !


----------



## bubz (7 Juin 2010)

Bon, me concernant, commande sur FNAC.com annulé, et à la volé (comme Macuserman) j'ai trouvé le miens à la FNAC de Nantes


----------



## pac1404 (7 Juin 2010)

bubz : site Apple.

Et reçu une modification ce soir, nouveau délai 18.6. !!!!


----------



## regsam (7 Juin 2010)

Mon Ipad 16 Go Wifi vendu.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Il ne t'a servi qu'à&#8230;&#8230;rien ?!
Bubz: alors ? Niquel hein !


----------



## fairway (8 Juin 2010)

bubz a dit:


> Bon, me concernant, commande sur FNAC.com annulé, et à la volé (comme Macuserman) j'ai trouvé le miens à la FNAC de Nantes


Les 5% de reduction pour les adherents fonctionnent pour l'achat de l'Ipad ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Les 5% de reduction pour les adherents fonctionnent pour l'achat de l'Ipad ?



Tu rêves !


----------



## JFL27 (8 Juin 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Les 5% de reduction pour les adherents fonctionnent pour l'achat de l'Ipad ?



Non mais tu peux avoir un 5 fois sans frais.


----------



## chafpa (8 Juin 2010)

JFL27 a dit:


> Non mais tu peux avoir un 5 fois sans frais.


Déjà pas mal au prix du bestiau à la veille des vacances


----------



## bubz (8 Juin 2010)

un 10 fois aussi je crois de mémoire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Il ne t'a servi qu'àrien ?!
> Bubz: alors ? Niquel hein !



juste énorme...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Oui, même un 50 fois&#8230; mais de mémoire hein&#8230; 

Ahh voilà quelque chose qui veut tout dire !
Tu as commence par où ?


----------



## chafpa (8 Juin 2010)

bubz a dit:


> un 10 fois aussi je crois de mémoire


Pas gratuit sur le modèle de base :

- http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPad-9-7-LED-16-Go-WiFi/a2883625/w-4?PID=161033 

12 fois sans frais pour les adhérents :

- http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPad-9-7-LED-32-Go-WiFi/a2883624/w-4?PID=161034

14 fois sans frais pour les adhérents :

- http://www.fnac.com/Apple-iPad-9-7-LED-64-Go-WiFi/a2893420/w-4?PID=161035


----------



## bubz (8 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, même un 50 fois mais de mémoire hein
> 
> Ahh voilà quelque chose qui veut tout dire !
> Tu as commence par où ?



 hahaha ouai bon 12, c'est ça voilà...merci *chafpa*

Par où j'ai commencé quoi ?

Pour la découverte (j'imagine que c'est ça ), par une bonne syncro, le tour de l'appstore récupérer ce qui me paraissait interessant, et après un bon gavage d'apps et de son, un bon coup de "digestif" ou "spirit-ueux" (appelez ça comme vous voulez ) par dessus, pour bien digérer le prix de certaines apps....

Là, j'suis au top, me manque quelques trucs à trouver et à comprendre et j'vais pouvoir vraiment m'éclater, bon j'ai fais le tour rapidement quand même (jusqu'à 4h ce matin:love


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Héhé ! Tu as quoi comme appli, dis moi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Commandé mon iPad 64Go Wifi + 3g ce matin sur fnac.com.... Expedition sous 4 a 12 Jours...

D'autres ont commandé ce modèle cette semaine sur la fnac ???


----------



## jeffjeff (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi j'ai commandé l'iPad Wifi 16Go le 05/06 sur Fnac.com (délai annoncé 4 à 12 jours). Pour le moment l'état de ma commande reste sur "Commande en cours de validation bancaire", est-ce que c'est pareil pour vous ?

Au passage c'est mon premier message sur le forum


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Juin 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Des nouvelles ce matin, j'ai eu un conseiller Fnac au tel. colis bien partie, il devrait arriver début de cette semaine. :rateau:



L'appareil est bien arrivé ce jour chez moi, suite commande à la Fnac vendredi dernier. Je ne l'ai pas encore en main car je suis en déplacement mais j'ai hâte de la faire....:rateau::love:


----------



## kAzKaMii (9 Juin 2010)

Depuis aujourd'hui sur Darty.com les délais sont revenus à la normale... 24h en chronopost ou 3-5j en colissimmo... Juste pour info...


----------



## ludodu02 (9 Juin 2010)

Déjà plus de 32 Go... c'était celui que je voulais, on va devoir attendre encore alors...:sleep:


----------



## NoxDiurna (9 Juin 2010)

J'étais à Louvre hier et il y a plein de personnes qui ont pris leur iPad directement de l'AppleStore.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juin 2010)

Euh oui. 
La phrase que tu voulais écrire était plutôt:
" J'étais à l'Apple Store du Louvre hier et j'ai remarqué que de nombreuses personnes ont pu être directement servies en iPad " ?!

C'est juste pour la compréhension.


----------



## mashgau (10 Juin 2010)

Modèle 64go 3G commandé ce midi à la Fnac des Ternes (pour bénéficier du crédit 0%).

Pour information, il y a du 64go Wifi de disponible en magasin (tous les autres modèles sont en rupture).


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Pareil à Mulhouse. Ils ont du 16Go et du 32Go WiFi par contre. BeMac a du 64 3G et tout le WiFi.


----------



## leowild1986 (10 Juin 2010)

J'ai commandé hier un iPad 64Go wifi+3G sur l'Apple Store Suisse et le délai d'expédition annoncé sur le produit est de 7 à 10 jours.  La commande passée, le résumé dit que le délai d'expédition de la commande est estimée au 7 juillet... J'ai donc commandé 1 iPad, l'étui et la Micro-SIM! De plus, j'ai même pas reçu d'email de confirmation de commande (alors que la commande existe dans mon compte utilisateur).  Comment est-ce possible une telle différence d'estimation de délai?  Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

À cause de l'étui je pense. Il est pas disponible rapidement. Donc...


----------



## Tuncurry (10 Juin 2010)

Il y a des Ipad dispos chez Surcouf en ce moment...

De toute façon, ca arrive en flux continus, donc on a pas a attendre trop longtemps, quel que soit l'endroit ou on veut le prendre...


----------



## leowild1986 (10 Juin 2010)

Donc je devrais supprimer l'etui et du coup je l'aurai plus rapidement?


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Je pense que c'est effectivement une possibilité. Mais je veux pas te faire annuler une commande juste parce que je pense que ça marchera. Je sais juste que la dernière commande que j'ai effectuée j'ai enlevé un pack d enceintes Bose et que mon estimation de livraison est passé de 21 jours à 8...


----------



## leowild1986 (10 Juin 2010)

Cool merci! Je suis pas aussi impatient d'avoir l'etui que l'iPad 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Verdict: sans l'etui, le délai est tombé au 23 juin... Certes plus que les 7 à 10 jours annoncés, mais tout de même moins dramatique que le 7 juillet! Merci pour le conseil!


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

De rien !
J'ai commandé ma pochette Apple chez mon APR. Il m'a dit maxi deux semaines&#8230; Fais pareil.


----------



## ludodu02 (10 Juin 2010)

Qui peut me dire si les iPads 32 Go WIFI sont dispo au Louvre ? Qqu'un y est aller aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Juin 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> L'appareil est bien arrivé ce jour chez moi, suite commande à la Fnac vendredi dernier. Je ne l'ai pas encore en main car je suis en déplacement mais j'ai hâte de la faire....:rateau::love:




Je l'ai......magnifique....superbe et tout et tout :love: Je viens d'y mettre mes photos, ma musique, d'acheter un petit jeu (RealRacing HD) et d'essayer le steaming video avec  AirVideo : génial. Je visualise mes mails et mes flux RSS sans ouvrir mon iMac....:love::love::love: J'ai aussi synchronisé mes favoris avec Xmarks.

Merci Mr Apple


----------



## jeffjeff (11 Juin 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je l'ai......magnifique....superbe et tout et tout :love: Je viens d'y mettre mes photos, ma musique, d'acheter un petit jeu (RealRacing HD) et d'essayer le steaming video avec  AirVideo : génial. Je visualise mes mails et mes flux RSS sans ouvrir mon iMac....:love::love::love: J'ai aussi synchronisé mes favoris avec Xmarks.
> 
> Merci Mr Apple



Tu as bien de la chance ! Moi j'ai commandé le même jour que toi (16Go Wifi) et ma commande est toujours sur l'état "Commande en préparation"... C'est long !!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

Haha !  (Désolé mais c'est drôle quand même&#8230. 

Christophe: c'est-y pas beau ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Haha !  (Désolé mais c'est drôle quand même&#8230.
> 
> Christophe: c'est-y pas beau ?




Magnifique 

Vous devinerez jamais d'où je vous écris ? ..........des toilettes :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

Oula ne te fais aucun souci. Je fais pareil dès que j'en ai la possibilité. 

I :love: mes chiottes.


----------



## face d'enclume (12 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oula ne te fais aucun souci. Je fais pareil dès que j'en ai la possibilité.
> 
> I :love: mes chiottes.







Christophe31 a dit:


> Magnifique
> 
> Vous devinerez jamais d'où je vous écris ? ..........des toilettes :rose:



Si on vous suit bien, tous les deux, le IPAD, ce n'est pas un outil à conseiller pour les constipés chroniques....


----------



## cjcol1 (12 Juin 2010)

je viens d en commander un sur darty ils en ont de dispo

je vais le chercher en mag tout a l heure

ipad 16go wifi


----------



## Macuserman (12 Juin 2010)

Ahhhh c'est clair ! S'il vont pas aux WC, faut oublier l'iPad !


----------



## jeffjeff (14 Juin 2010)

Je me demande si je vais pas annuler ma commande...
C'est beaucoup trop long donc c'est en train de sérieusement m'énerver et d'autres tablettes sont sur le point de sortir (comme celle-là) ... J'hésite.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juin 2010)

Elle est belle sur le papier. Mais bon. 700&#8364;, Windows 7 (absolument pas adapté pour des tablettes, une vraie horreur, et ça sans antimicrosoftisme primaire). Intel Atom (tu as tout compris...). 

Je te souhaite bien du plaisir si tu faisais ce choix.


----------



## jeffjeff (14 Juin 2010)

Effectivement Win7 ça calme... Bien que je trouve que c'est un très bon OS, je ne le pense pas suffisamment adapté aux tablettes et surtout trop lourd.
Mais mon lien n'était qu'un exemple sur lequel je venais de tomber dans mes RSS. En ce moment on a tous les jours une annonce de nouvelle tablette, dont certaines sous Android qui semblent plutôt prometteuses.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juin 2010)

Elle semblent prometteuses jusqu'aux tests effectifs. La tablette Dell semblait prometteuse aussi. Mais quand les tests sont tombés (désolé, manque de liens), l'enchantement est quelque peu retombé. La plus prometteuse est, d'après moi, celle de HP. Mais comme on dit si souvent: W&S. 

Mais crois moi. Même si elle sortait tout juste de ton flux RSS, cette tablette n'est pas un bon exemple. 

PS: la tablette Apple semblait prometteuse. Mais va demander à un Walt Mossberg pourtant critique quand il le faut, si elle semblait prometteuse quand il l'a essayée. Il ne te dira rien et te tendra simplement la sienne en disant: "Make your mind".


----------



## joinman (14 Juin 2010)

iPad 32Go + 3G commandé le 01 Juin sur le store ..expédié le 18


----------



## JFL27 (15 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Elle semblent prometteuses jusqu'aux tests effectifs. La tablette Dell semblait prometteuse aussi.




La tablette DELL a un écran de 5 pouces, soit la moitié de celui de l'iPad , en fait pas tellement plus grand que celui de l'iPhone !  Celle de HP avait un écran un peu plus petit que l'iPad mais surtout une autonomie moitié moindre. Pour être confortable, une tablette doit avoir un écran suffisamment grand et une autonomie intéressante sinon autant se servir d'un smartphone !


----------



## jeffjeff (15 Juin 2010)

S'il ne fallait pas attendre encore quelques mois pour la tablette Adam de Notion Ink, j'aurais tenté le coup avec celle-là !


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2010)

Moi je te dis: tente le coup avec une tablette récemment sortie. Merde, le nom m'échappe là.
Un tampon ou un truc comme ça. Avec une compagnie fruitière (cours Forest&#8230.

Ahhh voilà; l'iPad.

Tente avec celle là ! Mais campe pas trop&#8230;


----------



## jeffjeff (16 Juin 2010)

lol
Quelqu'un a des news des approvisionnements sur Fnac.com ?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Sur FNAC.com aucune idée. En magasins par contre...
La centrale reçoit des iPad par lots. Et pas des masses. Le produit est toujours aussi demandé. 

Si quelqu'un est sur Mulhouse, BeMac a fait le plein et la FNAC a tous les modèles 64Go et du 16Go WiFi aussi.


----------



## jeffjeff (16 Juin 2010)

Il n'y a pas de Fnac vers chez moi, en plus j'avais un chèque cadeau sur Fnac.com c'est pour ça que je l'ai commandé là-bas. C'était il y a 10 jours...


----------



## cjcol1 (16 Juin 2010)

FNAC m'a dit en les appelant qu'ils en auraient en fin de semaine ou debut de semaine prochaine pour les 3g 32 et 64go


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Dis toi que le meilleur reste à venir. Et c'est pas anodin.


----------



## alexparis1 (16 Juin 2010)

J'ai été à l'apple store du louvre, plus d'ipad, dans 3 fnacs differentes, pas d'ipad, plus d'ipad dans aucune fnac en france.

Je l'ai donc commandé, mais pas avant le 30 juin (date limite) ...

Vous avez attendu combien de temps à la fnac?


----------



## Poussindumoule (16 Juin 2010)

Ben écoute commande passée le 12 juin sur fnac.com. Ce matin je passe vérifier et j'ai commande expédiée.
Donc au final j'ai attendu 4 jours, reste plus qu'à patienter... Le modèle choisi : 16g Wifi.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

Fais attention. Nombre de personnes ont regretté leur 16Go et passées sur un 32Go. Tu es sûr de ne pas avoir besoin de plus ?


----------



## Poussindumoule (16 Juin 2010)

Comme je pense que mon épouse ne tardera pas à me le piquer, l'excuse est toute trouvée pour un 32 ou 64.
J'aimerai bien un 3g mais j'enrichi déjà un peu trop Orange avec le forfait Iphone 3g. C'est vraiment dommage. Dommage que l'on ne puisse dupliquer notre carte sim actuelle... sans virer dans l'illégalité.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juin 2010)

À savoir aussi que la carte micro-SIM de l'iPhone 4 ne sera évidemment pas compatible avec l'iPad 3G. Bah voyons.


----------



## alexparis1 (16 Juin 2010)

Apparemment les IPAD wifi sont disponibles dans les fnac d'ile de france, ainsi qu'a l'apple store, mais pour les IPAD  3G 0 stock.

Si quelqu'un a des news ! ni darty ni saturn ni la fnac n'en ont de dispo, pour saturn et darty pas avant le 1 juillet.

La fnac, aucune date.


----------



## ericroc (17 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Je me suis décide a l'acheter hier. J'ai appeler au Louvre, plus aucun stock, puis j'ai fais les apple premium reseller. Rien non plus. J'ai tente les Fnac et j'ai finalement trouve a la FNAC digitale a Paris. il en restait 2 quand je suis arrive, j'en ai pris un et un gars arrive juste après a prit l'autre.

J'ai courru mais je l'ai eut.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Juin 2010)

Haha ! Alors, c'est génial hein ? 
It's iPadTime !


----------



## regsam (17 Juin 2010)

Bravo !
C'est comme moi pour mon 32/3G, après avoir galéré un peu partout, j'en ai trouvé un chez ICLG rue du Renard


----------



## jeffjeff (17 Juin 2010)

Donc Poussindumoule commande le 12 et sa commande est expédiée, moi j'ai commandé le même modèle que lui, le 6 juin à la première heure, et j'ai toujours "Commande en préparation" ! Ils se foutent pas de la gueule du monde à la Fnac ??!!


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2010)

inscription sur liste d'attente à l'apple store dimanche soir, retrait mercredi soir.


----------



## leowild1986 (17 Juin 2010)

Wow! Moi je l'ai commandé le 9 juin sur l'Apple Store et il devrait être expédié le 23 juin... 64Go 3G


----------



## Poussindumoule (18 Juin 2010)

JeffJeff, j'ai été le premier surpris ! je pensais sincèrement recevoir l'ipad carrément en juillet. Bon là il est parti, j'attends de l'avoir en main. Je suis adhérent fnac, mais je ne pense pas que ceci explique cela tout de même


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juin 2010)

Je désespère de recevoir mon iPad. 
J'avais fait le tour de tout les revendeurs et rien. J'ai donc commandé un 3G + wifi en 64Go le 6 Juin sur l'Apple store. 
Expedition sous 7 à 10 jours ouvrable. 
On est le 10ème jour ouvrable et le colis n'a pas l'air de vouloir partir. Que faire ? Les appeler, mais je doute que ça serve à quelque chose ! Attendre ? ou annuler ma commande


----------



## ludodu02 (18 Juin 2010)

Réservé vendredi 11 à 13h.... possibilité de le retirer à l'AS du Louvre à 13h49 ! Je ne sais pas si c'est tous les jours comme ça mais c'est rapide... j'ai été le chercher samedi 12 ! Et franchement pas une seconde je ne regrette mon achat ! Je ne sors presque plus le MBP...


----------



## alexparis1 (18 Juin 2010)

Les iPad 3G sont arrives à la fnac des ternes et à montparnasse 10 iPad pour 14 commandes...


----------



## cjcol1 (18 Juin 2010)

En gros les magasins en recoivent maxi 10 par semaine ça fait peu


----------



## JFL27 (18 Juin 2010)

J'ai commandé 2 iPad 32 G le 1er juin sur Boulanger en ligne, je les ai reçu le 10 juin.


----------



## mashgau (18 Juin 2010)

alexparis1 a dit:


> Les iPad 3G sont arrives à la fnac des ternes et à montparnasse 10 iPad pour 14 commandes...



Merci pour l'info (vu que j'ai commandé à la Fnac des Ternes ...). Bon, pas de SMS pour le moment, je vais tenter un coup de téléphone


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juin 2010)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je désespère de recevoir mon iPad.
> J'avais fait le tour de tout les revendeurs et rien. J'ai donc commandé un 3G + wifi en 64Go le 6 Juin sur l'Apple store.
> Expedition sous 7 à 10 jours ouvrable.
> On est le 10ème jour ouvrable et le colis n'a pas l'air de vouloir partir. Que faire ? Les appeler, mais je doute que ça serve à quelque chose ! Attendre ? ou annuler ma commande



Un collègue strasbourgeois. Tu as fait les deux BeMac et l'Apple shop de la FNAC ? Rien !?
Euh attends encore. Ou appelle les pour voir un peu le schmilblick.


----------



## leowild1986 (18 Juin 2010)

Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple qui me notifie l'expédition de mon iPad 64Go 3G aujourd'hui au lieu de mercredi prochain


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juin 2010)

Ahh enfin ! Haha, tu vas t'éclater !

PS: les magasins Tesco, c'est pas très bon hein !


----------



## Dr Aldol (19 Juin 2010)

Tout comme Léo, commandé un iPad 3G 64 Go le 8, reçu un mail confirmant l'expédition aujourd'hui (19) à 03:43 ! Courage à tous ceux qui attendent


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Oui, courage à tous ceux là ! 
Bon, c'est pas tout ça, je retourne sur mon iPad ! 

:love:


----------



## fmr (19 Juin 2010)

Moi j'apprends à me passer de l'iPad.

Commandé le 5 au Louvre, toujours rien reçu.


----------



## cjcol1 (19 Juin 2010)

salut
je viens d acheter un 32go 3g a la fnac d evry hier il y en avait seulement 5 en stock


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Bienvenu dans le club !


----------



## jeffjeff (19 Juin 2010)

Des nouvelles de ma commande fnac.com du 6 juin, je reçois un mail ce matin à 9h42 :

_... le délai d'approvisionnement de notre fournisseur                    étant plus long que prévu, nous risquons de connaître  un                    contretemps qui ne devrait pas dépasser quelques  jours.                    
Nous vous présentons toutes nos excuses pour le                    désagrément occasionné et nous mettons tout en &#339;uvre  afin de                    réduire votre attente.                     _

Super ! Je crois que je ne suis pas près de le recevoir cet iPad !


----------



## gamani25 (19 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'avais commandé l'ipad sur l'apple store tout en continuant à scruter le site de darty. J'ai vu qu'il y avait du stock ( 2 ), j'ai appellé et j'y suis allé le lendemain.

Ensuite j'ai annulé ma commande sur l'apple store.

Je vous conseille de surveiller attentivement le site de darty, ça bouge tous les jours même plusieurs fois par jour. Il y a des arrivages tous les jours.


----------



## alexparis1 (19 Juin 2010)

comment verifier le stock chez darty ? Merci !


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Appelle les.


----------



## gamani25 (19 Juin 2010)

Ce que tu peux faire aussi c'est te rendre sur le site et regarder si c'est affiché "retrait en magasin" pour le modèle que tu veux.

Ensuite tu regardes dans la liste si un de tes magasins est sélectionné et donc concerné par le "retrait en magasin". Cela veut donc dire que le Darty en question en a. Ensuite tu appelles et tu le réserves et voilà.

C'est ce que j'ai fait et cela a marché.


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Juin 2010)

Salut,

iPad 16go wifi+3G commandé hier sur Fnac.com, Prévision d'expédition : entre le 01/07 et le 08/07. Dates indicatives bien évidemment, en espérant que ça ne soit pas beaucoup plus tard que ces dates là. 

Un clin d'oeil pour les Réunionnais(es) désireux d'obtenir cet objet, je conseille fnac.com, car n'ayant aucune idée de la disponibilité de l'iPad en magasin ici, et que de toutes évidences il sera plus cher qu'en France comme à l'habitude...(pour des taxes supplémentaires toujours obscures et opaques) la Fnac vous facture hors taxes et à l'arrivée il n'y a que l'octroi de mer à hauteur de 6,5 % du prix, ce qui au bout du compte, frais de port compris(envoi chronopost 58e) vous revient  moins cher que le prix officiel TTC en magasin français : 
iPad 16go wifi+3G hors taxes: 500,84e
Frais de port : 58e soit au total 558,84e
Taxe octroi de mer : 36,32e
Soit un total TTC de 595,16e frais de port inclus !!!! 

hé hé


----------



## regsam (20 Juin 2010)

J'ai un ami qui me telephone désespéré : il ne trouve nulle part un 32 3G et me demande si je peux faire quelque chose. J'appelle ICLG rue du Renard, je le commande et le lendemain je reçois un coup de fil me disant que mon iPad est disponible et que je vienne le retirer...


----------



## macaddicted (20 Juin 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je vais devenir chèvre ... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je vais devenir chèvre ... :rateau:

Chine / Allemagne / Chine / Thaïlande ........... Il voyage


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juin 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Un clin d'oeil pour les Réunionnais(es) désireux d'obtenir cet objet, je conseille fnac.com, car n'ayant aucune idée de la disponibilité de l'iPad en magasin ici
> 
> hé hé



J'en profite pour rappeler que la FNAC a une application iPhone. Que celle-ci permet non seulement de fairebces achats mais aussi de consulter les disponibilités en magasin. 
Selectionnez le produit et appuyer sur "vérifier la disponibilité". Quand tu dis que ça ne fonctionne pas dans les DOL TOM, c'est parce que ton magasin n'est pas référencé ? Ou qu'il n'y pas de FNAC ?


----------



## Mr Fon (20 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'en profite pour rappeler que la FNAC a une application iPhone. Que celle-ci permet non seulement de fairebces achats mais aussi de consulter les disponibilités en magasin.
> Selectionnez le produit et appuyer sur "vérifier la disponibilité". Quand tu dis que ça ne fonctionne pas dans les DOL TOM, c'est parce que ton magasin n'est pas référencé ? Ou qu'il n'y pas de FNAC ?



Je parlais des Apple Premium Reseller, qui sont aux nombre de 4 sur toute l'ile si je ne me trompe. Ensuite il y a quelques petites boutiques qui vendent du Apple mais ça reste très marginal comme leurs tarifs qu'ils proposent pour les produits pommés(ex iPad venu d'asie vendu près de 200e plus cher sous prétexte d'exclusivité et rareté de la tablette...). 
Même les prix de toutes la gamme apple sont en moyenne un poils plus cher dans les APR réunionnais( sauf rare période de promo où il affiche publicitairement et clairement "au prix métropole"...  http://www.microstor.fr/pdf/tarifs.pdf )

 et effectivement il n'y a aucune fnac ici à l'ile de la Réunion.Je précise que l'iPad n'est pas encore arrivé dans les APR réunionnais( à part un seul exemplaire pour démo) et que personne ne sait  vraiment, même pas les vendeurs qui sont fort sympa et très acceuillants au passage, quand il auront le produit en magasin.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2010)

Si UPS ne se mélange pas les pinceaux demain mon 32 Go Wifi/3G devrait être entre mes mains demain soir.

Mais avec des si on refait le monde je sais


----------



## macaddicted (20 Juin 2010)

C'est quoi le trajet "habituel" pour UPS ?
Shenzhen / Köln / France ou Shenzhen / Bangkok / France ou un mix des 2


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2010)

EINDHOVEN - NL -> France mon iPad doit dormir dans un dépôt, peut-être à Bordeaux en plus.


----------



## Poussindumoule (20 Juin 2010)

Je rejoins Mr Fron là dessus, car moi même je suis en Guadeloupe. Les premiers Ipad qui étaient dispo étaient vendus entre 700 et 800 et bien sûr pour un 16g wifi !!!!!! Tout cela sous prétexte d'exclusivité ! Cela reste ainsi pour la majorité des revendeurs apples, sauf les agréés, où là le seul piège est d'acheter un macbook qui ne serait pas celui qui vient de sortir !!

Alors moi mon Ipad est déjà arrivé en Guadeloupe, depuis la Fnac, mais ce dernier doit dormir dans les locaux de la Poste !


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Juin 2010)

Bon ben je viens de recevoir une notification d'expedition pour mon 3G 64GO, j'espere le recevoir bientot. 
Je l'ai commandé le 6 ! :mouais:


----------



## macaddicted (21 Juin 2010)

Mon ipad est un sacré touriste .....
Chine, Allemagne ( événement imprévu ) retour Chine puis Thaïlande, Allemagne à nouveau, France enfin (Marignane) !
J'aurais du l'avoir vendredi, à cause d'un "événement imprévu" je l'aurais sans doute mardi.

Mais pourquoi être passé par la Thaïlande pour le deuxième essai ?  

Courage GrinGoo ça va se faire :love:


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2010)

iPad en cours de synchronisation


----------



## Macuserman (21 Juin 2010)

Ahhhh voilà ! 
Alors, ça pète ? :love:


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2010)

L'écran est vraiment bien, je fini les petits dossiers qui vont bien (photos, etc&#8230, il va falloir que je mette à jour une bonne vingtaine d'applications qui sont encore en version iPod/iPhone. Je teste le doc clavier&#8230;

Pour info, j'ai synchronisé 17 Go en 30 mn.


----------



## mashgau (21 Juin 2010)

IPAD récupéré à la Fnac des Ternes ce midi (je pouvais pas vendredi et puis je partais en week-end directement de toute manière : 3615 malife c'est fini ^^).

Donc pour résumer : Ipad 64go 3g commandé le 10 juin à la Fnac des Ternes, reçu le 18 juin (et récupéré le 21 ...).

A noter que je n'ai jamais reçu le SMS prévu ... Donc merci pour l'info sur le forum concernant la livraison Fnac des Ternes. Un petit coup de fil et c'était confirmé.


----------



## leowild1986 (21 Juin 2010)

Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
21 Jun 2010 	21:57:48 	Arnhem Hub 	TR 
19 Jun 2010 	09:38:50 	Hong Kong 	TR 
19 Jun 2010 	08:20:59 	Hong Kong 	TR 
19 Jun 2010 	05:21:01 	Hong Kong 	IS 
19 Jun 2010 	02:59:00 	Shenzhen 	        OS 
19 Jun 2010 	02:19:04 	Shenzhen 	        TR 
19 Jun 2010 	00:41:49 	Shenzhen 	        PU 


Enfin en Europe... Mais du coup, je ne pense pas qu'ils arriveront à me le livrer demain comme prévu


----------



## Dr Aldol (22 Juin 2010)

Le mien découvre le monde aussi, l'Asie en ce moment , l'Allemagne ne lui plaisait pas ! Je sais pas trop comment tout ça est géré, mais c'est quand même étrange


----------



## JFL27 (22 Juin 2010)

Dr Aldol a dit:


> Le mien découvre le monde aussi, l'Asie en ce moment , l'Allemagne ne lui plaisait pas ! Je sais pas trop comment tout ça est géré, mais c'est quand même étrange




Il devait manquer un coup de tampon et hop retour en Chine !


----------



## quebecd (22 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis moi aussi en attente d'un ipad. je vis au canada, à montréal pour être précise. je rentre en belgique en vacances mardi prochain. je me suis mise hier , lundi sur liste d'attente et je voulais savoir si il y avait des montréalais qui pouvait m'indiquer combien de temps cela prend entre le moment ou on est sur la liste d'attente et le fait qu'on nous disent que le ipad nous attends en magazin.Car j'ai jusqu'a mardi soir max car je le voudrais pour mon voyage.



si non petite question est ce que les bd comme tintin ou astérix sont dispo pour l'ipad ? si oui est ce que c'est en français et combien cela coute?

merci beaucoup


----------



## alexparis1 (22 Juin 2010)

ipad trouvé à boulanger parinor, plus un seul le soir meme


----------



## leowild1986 (22 Juin 2010)

Zut, un petit retard d'avion et mon iPad est bloqué pour un jour de plus à 100km de chez moi  Mais demain je l'aurai enfin


----------



## leowild1986 (23 Juin 2010)

Bon c'est le grand jour aujourd'hui 

23 Jun 2010 	08:03:16 	Zurich 	Out For Delivery.


----------



## mashgau (23 Juin 2010)

quebecd a dit:


> si non petite question est ce que les bd comme tintin ou astérix sont dispo pour l'ipad ? si oui est ce que c'est en français et combien cela coute?
> 
> merci beaucoup



Izneo BD est une application IPAD qui permet d'accéder à beaucoup de BD franco-belge. Je ne suis pas allé voir si les tintin et astérix étaient disponibles par contre ...


----------



## Dr Aldol (23 Juin 2010)

leowild1986 a dit:


> Bon c'est le grand jour aujourd'hui



Hehe ! De mon côté aussi, il devrait arriver après avoir fait deux tours du monde 

ANNECY LE VIEUX, FR	23/06/2010         8:13 EN COURS DE LIVRAISON


----------



## leowild1986 (23 Juin 2010)

Merveilleux


----------



## quebecd (23 Juin 2010)

bonjour,


trop contente j'ai mon ipad!!!!!!!

sur liste d'attente pour 32gb lundi dans l'apple store de montréal lundi
mardi je rapelle pour changer d'idée et me mettre sur la liste du 64gb
mercredi j'apelle pour savoir si par hasard ils en ont reçu et oh miracle oui donc je fonce , je cours et je reviens avec un tout beau ipad 64gb!! oh yè 
par contre le systhème de liste d'attente n'a pas fonctionner vu que j'ai pas reçu de leur nouvelle!

en tout cas ça y est

petite question par contre est ce qu'on doit le charger au complet avant de commencer à l'utiliser ou c'est mieux d'attendre qu'ils soit à plat pour faire la première grosse recharge?

merci

merci pour l'info pour les bd c'est cool!


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2010)

Le mien était à 98% de charge, de toute façon il indiquait "Encore recharge en cours" donc j'ai attendu qu'il soit bien vidé (une grosse journée) pour le recharger.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juin 2010)

En général, tu peux faire ceci:

-Tu le charges à bloc.
-Tu l'utilises à fond.
-Dès qu'il est déchargé, re-branche et voilà.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (24 Juin 2010)

Mon Ipad ne devrait plus tarder. Livraison annoncé en début de semaine prochaine :rateau:
Trois semaines d'attente, c'est long!
Testé aujourd'hui à la Fnac. C'est vraiment génial. 
Quelques interrogations sur le poids quand même. A la longue il doit peser.


----------



## cameleone (25 Juin 2010)

Bon, visiblement l'Apple Store en ligne annonce toujours les mêmes délais (7 à 10 jours ouvrables), mais en réalité ça va beaucoup, beaucoup plus vite !
Mon père a commandé le sien (WIFI 64 GO) le vendredi 18, reçu le mardi 22. J'ai commandé le mien (WIFI + 3G 64 GO) le mardi 18, et reçu en 48 heures (le 24) !


----------



## Mr Fon (25 Juin 2010)

Commandé le 19/06 sur Fnac.com( 16Go+3G), expédié aujourd'hui !!!!
je l'aurai sans doute en début de semaine prochaine (suis dans les DOM), à 58e de frais de port, j'ose imaginer que l'envoi est en Chronopost( délai granti de 72h pour les DOM), sinon (si c'est du colissimo expert) la Fnac se fait une belle marge sur les frais de port, car le colissimo expert (réservé au entreprises) coute beaucoup moins cher que ça même pour les DOM...


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai gagné un ipad... moi qui voulais attendre la prochaine génération, me voilà bien embêtée..

Ai hâte de lui voir la tête.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2010)

De gagner ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h34 ----------




Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Quelques interrogations sur le poids quand même. A la longue il doit peser.



Un poids qui pèse ? Tu l'imagines autrement !? Tous les postulats de physique élémentaire seraient donc faux...!


----------



## Aartoo (30 Juin 2010)

quebecd a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> 
> trop contente j'ai mon ipad!!!!!!!
> ...



Moi je suis aussi de Montréal   il y a 2 jours il y avait tout plein de IPAD à l'Apple store sur Ste-Catherine    Moi j'ai le mien et je l'adore  je l'apporte en Europe cet été


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (2 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon Ipad 3G 64 ! Trop bien ! Il va juste falloir que je me calme sur les telechargements ! J'écris depuis son clavier très confortable ! Je pense qu'il ne va plus me quitter.


----------



## gamani25 (2 Juillet 2010)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon Ipad 3G 64 ! Trop bien ! Il va juste falloir que je me calme sur les telechargements ! J'écris depuis son clavier très confortable ! Je pense qu'il ne va plus me quitter.


 

Quelles sont tes impressions sur la tablette ?


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (3 Juillet 2010)

Excellente! Je pensais que cela ferait plus lourd à l'utilisation. Le clavier est réactif et j'ai déjà quelques applis et journaux qui montrent les possibilités d'utilisation (keynote est génial). Même les applis Iphone sont utilisables sans gêne. Mon MBP va se reposer


----------



## fairway (10 Juillet 2010)

Ipad reservé jeudi matin a l'Apple store du Louvre....mail recu l'apres midi pour me dire qu'il etait a ma disposition. 

Pour ceux que ca interesse, ils ont un stock d'etui Apple.
Mais pour info, meme s'il a l'avantage d'etre beau et fin, je ne le trouve pas tres agreable au toucher et il est tres salissant.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2010)

C'est sympa que l'iPad plaise toujours autant ! Je suis à Biarritz et j'avoue que le modèle 3G aurait été bien pratique ! Au moins j'ai l'iPhone.


----------

